# NEC Questions



## a4u2fear (Aug 22, 2018)

The NCEES practice exam is very specific on it's NEC questions and states......"According to the 201X NEC..........." then asks the question.

I don't remember exactly, but I don't think the actual exam asked the questions in this same manner.  I hope this isn't divulging too much but I think it is a legitimate question.

I would assume it would follow the same standard, but I feel like I remember not knowing on a question or two to use the NEC or not.


----------



## Szar (Aug 22, 2018)

a4u2fear said:


> The NCEES practice exam is very specific on it's NEC questions and states......"According to the 201X NEC..........." then asks the question.
> 
> I don't remember exactly, but I don't think the actual exam asked the questions in this same manner.  I hope this isn't divulging too much but I think it is a legitimate question.
> 
> I would assume it would follow the same standard, but I feel like I remember not knowing on a question or two to use the NEC or not.


If you follow the sample NCEES sample questions, you will be in good shape.  But keep in mind which year the NCEES has active for each document you bring.  They will not ask from an "old" code year and the latest edition may not actually be what the test is on.  (They haven't generated new or updated questions yet).  I believe this year some of the references may be changing editons.  

Generally speaking, NCEES will point you to the specific resource required, if that is applicable to the question.  However some may also be implied.  If they want to know what size cable is required for a load... obviously (well, 50.1% certain) you are not going to require Vendor Information, Academic Papers,  Client / Owner standards, etc. to answer that.  It will default to the standard reference that would cover that information. 

Hope that helps?


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Aug 22, 2018)

Szar said:


> *the latest edition may not actually be what the test is on. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a tough one. If true, it sounds like NCEES is now testing you not only on code, but knowing which codebook to go to for the type of code question being asked, similar to a real-life scenario on the job or in the field. Makes sense. 

My best suggestion is to spend a few boring minutes every now and then reading through the table of contents line by line for each codebook. This will help mentally note how they differ by content. 

Good luck!


----------

